# Error in CS5 help...



## PeterHolroyd

I use Photoshop CS5 to combine my images from menu-Image-Adjustments-HDR Toning. It was working fine last week...Now I get this error message-- " Could not complete the HDR toning command because photoshop was unable to find the Java Script plugg-in"
 Anyone else had this problem and can offer a way to fix it?
Cheers


----------



## KmH

Getting hdrSoft.com's Photomatix Pro would fix it. 

Sounds like uninstall, re-install time.

How much scratch memory do you have, and do you have OpenGL enabled? If OpenGL is enabled, how much GPU memory does your graphics card have, and is it one of the graphics cards Adobe has tested for compatibility with Photoshop CS4/CS5?

Have you contacted Adobe? clicked on the CS5 HELP tab? Checked Adobe Community help? Are you a NAPP member (National Association of Photoshop Professionals)?


----------



## PeterHolroyd

KmH said:


> Getting hdrSoft.com's Photomatix Pro would fix it.
> 
> Sounds like uninstall, re-install time.
> 
> How much scratch memory do you have, and do you have OpenGL enabled? If OpenGL is enabled, how much GPU memory does your graphics card have, and is it one of the graphics cards Adobe has tested for compatibility with Photoshop CS4/CS5?
> 
> Have you contacted Adobe? clicked on the CS5 HELP tab? Checked Adobe Community help? Are you a NAPP member (National Association of Photoshop Professionals)?


Thanks for responce but I have made no changes to my Computer and Graphics Card, and like I said, last week I had no issues


----------



## Bynx

Since Java is a separate little program why not just update or reinstall it and see if that missing script gets replaced.


----------



## Provo

The only thing I found for this is 

Error "Merge to HDR.jsx could not be found" and "JavaScript code was missing" in Bridge or Photoshop CS5

and this one which talks about plugins no longer supported in cs5
it also makes reference to importing scripts and plugins from previous versions
which can currupt the file structure in photoshop
Photoshop CS5 plug-ins


----------



## ann

don't you just love modern 'toys"


----------



## johnwhitkin

I think it is due to long path files,try a free demo tool at long path, filename too long, file name too long, filename length restriction, path too long  ,hope it works


----------

